# Christkonig-Kolleg, Salzburg Austria



## AverageJoe (Nov 23, 2008)

In the shadow of the Salburg Fortress lies this gem of a pension.


----------



## keybq (Nov 23, 2008)

Im guessen that u used a wide angle. It makes me feel dizzy for some odd reason 
but i still like it


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 23, 2008)

I like it.  Lots of stuff the eye goes to but yet not too busy, if that makes sense.


----------

